# Parking lights not turning off...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

So I've had an aftermarket alarm on my car for about 10 years now. The way it works is when you lock/arm the car, the parking lights flash once, and when you unlock/disarm the car, the parking lights flash twice. Lately when I lock the alarm the lights flash but never turn off. Sometimes I can lock/unlock it multiple times and they'll eventually turn off, but lately it's been getting a lot worse. Sometimes I have to remove the negative battery terminal connection just so that it doesn't drain my battery overnight or while at work.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm not sure what to look for to resolve this. Basically, I'm an electrical newbie. Can anyone give me some pointers as for what to check for or look at?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

The alarm system is old. Needs replacement. 
I have some problems with my alarm system as well. The doors does not unlock when I disarm the alarm. My brother use to install electrical systems in cars and in his' experience, when alarm systems gets old, it messes up. 
I'd replace it if I were you. Your car might be disabled if the security system is really messed up.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well I unplugged the reciever and plugged it back in, and now the car won't start. I think that I tripped the "starter disable feature", and now I'm not sure how to reset it. I guess I'll have to monkey with it after work tonight. Maybe I'll undo and re-connect the negative battery terminal and see if that does anything.


----------

